# Nude Lips...suggestions?



## Star15Rin

In the winter, I really love doing the smoky eye, nude lip thing, especially for parties and big nights out. However... my favorite and most flattering nude lip pencil was discontinued, and I lost the very last bit of it while on vacation. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good nude lipcolor? I have kind of peachy skin.


----------



## elle-mo

Well, I think the popular vote would be for Mac's 'Spice' for the lip pencil. I do agree that it is a rather universal lip pencil if you want to achieve the natural look. I then just put a bronze/gold type gloss (Bourjois beige elastic) over it and blend it well and that usually does it...


----------



## Star15Rin

Thanks!!! I'll check that out!


----------



## lil miss cheeky

Flutterby by mac I think its called is nice or high tea but that could be discontinue


----------



## Star15Rin

I hate when they discontinue good colors


----------



## Luccibag

Mac's "Fondle" lipstick is pretty nude colored.  I use that with gloss.


----------



## MzSHERRY

I love Nars Belle du jour


----------



## lil miss cheeky

Luccibag said:


> Mac's "Fondle" lipstick is pretty nude colored. I use that with gloss.


 oohh I never tried that 

Yeah I know so annoying when they do, Myth from make very nude nearly like a skin tone but lovley with a gloss


----------



## Star15Rin

Thanks ladies, I will be checking those out!!


----------



## djgirl1976

Its not a lipstick, but the closest nude I have found is Butterscotch by Loreal in one of the little colorjuice tubes. Looks like a Juicy Tube, works about the same, but MUCH cheaper!


----------



## theglamorous

Nars belle du jour.


----------



## winona77

Spice can be pretty orangy. Subculture is more pinky nude. For lip pencils by MAC.

I'd agree Flutterby was a good one but it's discontinued.

Just go by the MAC counter and go through their "Lustre" line.


----------



## TammyD

Flirt by Benefit. The best ever!


----------



## annemerrick

I have been on the search for the perfect nude lipstick for a couple of years and finally found the best one for me.  It is Bobby Brown "pale pink" (#21).


----------



## Michele

Estee Lauder had a entire Nude collection by Tom Ford.  However, I don't know if you can still get it because it was limited edition products.  The lipstick colors in the Nude line were awesome.


----------



## missbradshaw

Myth by MAC


----------



## cranberrym

I use MAC "Hug Me" lipstick with "C-Thru" lipglass.


----------



## Star15Rin

djgirl1976 said:


> Its not a lipstick, but the closest nude I have found is Butterscotch by Loreal in one of the little colorjuice tubes. Looks like a Juicy Tube, works about the same, but MUCH cheaper!


 
That might be good for me... solid lipstick doesn't always look that great on me for some reason, so maybe the gloss would work! Thanks everyone!


----------



## missD

Very Beige --- Christian Dior Addict lipstick, the high shine one.


----------



## dustyrose

I second lil miss cheeky's vote for MAC Flutterby lipstick (from the Madame B collection). My standby nude lip pencil is MAC's Subculture. Another "universal" liner (although it's much darker than nude) is Chanel's Nude lip pencil which is a brownish pink. Stila's Praline lipglaze is my favourite nude lip gloss


----------



## Beach Bum

Bobbie brown Beige lipstick with STila lipgalze in sheen over it.Worn this combo for YEARS..Get tons of compliments!


----------



## Luxx

MAC Sharp Beige if you can find it. 
Nars Dolce Vita & Honolulu Honey as well.


----------



## boxermom

Trish McEvoy has a lip sheer with SPF in it--it's more like a gloss; it's called peach, but there's almost no color to it. It's in a regular lipstick holder.


----------



## Star15Rin

OOOh thanks ladies, lots of good options to try!


----------



## louielover

MAC - High Tea!!!!!!!!


----------



## ETenebris

I think MAC had one called "Body Suit" that I really love, and Smashbox has a couple right now...one is "Charming" (sort of sheer) and the other is called "Master."


----------



## teesa2you

If you dont want the heaviness of a full lipstick but want the lightweight feel of a gloss try Vincent Longo lipstains. It comes in a tube like a lipstick but goes on super sheer with a light shine. Lots of moisture and it got rave reviews on makeup alley.


----------



## PrincessMe

missbradshaw said:


> Myth by MAC


 
i LoVe Myth! I'll buy 5 at a time and I use them all!!


----------



## MAGs

You know I can never pull off this look. I almost threw the lipstick at hubby when he said I looked like a cadaver(sp?)!!!


----------



## winona77

Luxx said:


> MAC Sharp Beige if you can find it.




YES!!! I have this somewhere!! I MUST find it!


----------



## The Snorks

louielover said:


> MAC - High Tea!!!!!!!!




I forgot I had thic color until you mentioned it.  Of course, I had to rummage through my makeup case to try it on again!  This color does look great with dark, smokey eyes, so if you can find it, get it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Good Old L'Oreal Mica is a long time favorite for me...deep but neutral color with a little shimmer.


----------



## db89

djgirl1976 said:


> Its not a lipstick, but the closest nude I have found is Butterscotch by Loreal in one of the little colorjuice tubes. Looks like a Juicy Tube, works about the same, but MUCH cheaper!


 
Do you have a pic of this ?? I have several juicy tubes and can find them easily in the stores... but cannot find one you are talking about here ...
thanks !


----------



## uberdumb

Oh I envy you girls that can pull of the beige lips!


----------



## girlsgottoshop

Mac Sublime Culture lipliner (don't have to use this if you don't like liner) and MAC Jubilee lipstick


----------



## Mariangelwalk

i love Coconutty... by MAC


----------



## Jayne1

Luccibag said:


> Mac's "Fondle" lipstick is pretty nude colored.  I use that with gloss.


I don't think that's around anymore.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Anything available in drugstores and in Targets/Walmart? I have a tan complexion with pink undertones so I go for light pinks in lipglosses. I'd love to try a nude lipgloss, are there any with pink undertones available that you've tried and loved?


----------



## tennisd

I love NARS Belle De Jour and CLINIQUE Creamy nude.


----------



## mellie0305

Smashbox has the Pale Pout...very sexy and very nude as well...highly recommend it...


----------



## ashlend

Now that lipstick is back for fall, I am seeking a nude lipstick that will go well with a smoky eye. I'm pretty pale, so it can't be too dark. I'm also cool-toned so it would be best if the nude had a hint of pink. Any ideas? 

~Ash


----------



## girlsgottoshop

Check MAC.  They just released the smoke signals collection today....if you're not familiar with MAC, it's a collection for the smokey eye look.  There's a few nude lippies.  I use MAC Jubilee for mine.


----------



## Vicky2007

I think Bobby Brown always has products for nude tone.


----------



## JAN!

I have a nude shade (too lazy to go upstairs to check the name of the colour) from Estee Lauder. It's very rich and creamy. Annoys me sometimes because I don't like lipstick that feels like it's not settled on my lips. But as far as colour goes, it's not too bad and I've received some compliments on it.


----------



## adoremybags

check makeup for ever at sephora i just bought their nude matte lipstick it looks great with smoky eyes..


----------



## Lola24

I like this color from Mac called fresh brew, it's not too pastey white and it does have more of a pinkish undertone than orange from what I can recall.


----------



## Couturegrl

I know you asked what the best nude lipstick was, but I am going to tell you what the best nude gloss is, LOL.

It is called "Chelsea Girls" from NARS. GORGEOUS!!


----------



## VenetiaWanter

Mac Hug Me is a ncie nude lippie


----------



## annemerrick

My absolute most favourite nude lipstick...after a few years of searching is Bobbi Brown #21 pale pink.  It is just the perfect color!!!


----------



## jc2239

YSL rouge pur shine in shade #6 (sandy beige) is a beautiful beautiful nude shade.  i absolutely HATE beige anything and any shade of brown on my face, but this is just gorgeous.  the color is horrific on the swatches that any of the online sites that carry it show, but IRL it's the perfect nude (at least for someone that's paler like myself).


----------



## shanam

Sultry Blush by Estee Lauder is my favorite nude shade.  It's also very creamy - much more so than MAC which i used to use.


----------



## Cheryl

annemerrick said:


> My absolute most favourite nude lipstick...after a few years of searching is Bobbi Brown #21 pale pink. It is just the perfect color!!!


 

this is a great nude pink color


----------



## bisbee

Nude lipsticks can be hard to wear...most of them make me look dead!  However, I've found a lovely one - especially if you are cool-toned - it's Estee Lauder Pure Color Crystal Lipstick in Crystal Rose.


----------



## ichelle

there's a thread about Nicole Richie's nude shades here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/nicole-richies-lipgloss-stick-167543.html
Armani Lipsilk #22 and Laura Mercier Discretion (which I have and love)


----------



## SOUTHERNGAL87

Merle Normans Age defying lipcolor in _Just Kissed_. It's a pale, natural pink!! Very nude...I absolutely Love it!


----------



## sofairandlovely

I like Crystal Baby by Estee Lauder.  I think they've changed the name to Elizabeth pink now, though.  It's a really nice nude with just a touch of pink.  It's what I use when I do a smokey eye.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I swear by L'Oreal's Mica.  May not be true "nude" but it is fabulous and works with most all lip glosses I put on top!


----------



## LaraM

Ohhh that's my favorite too!!!! I cant stop using it it's the perfect nude ... Nars Chesea Girls


----------



## ichelle

sorry to resurrect but i have to share my recent finds! discretion by laura mercier (angelina jolie's pick) is a great peachy pink nude with no grey undertones so you won't look dead. also, for a sheer nude (which i like, since i already have pigmented lips) i love bobbi brown lip sheer in Bare


----------



## PrincessMe

I love nude lips! I use the Chanel nude lipliner & love MAC Myth.  They also have a new nude  called Brew, its very subtle & natural ..Myth is still my fav


----------



## Florasun

I have been using Tawny, Nude, and Orchid, all by L'Oreal.


----------



## Nishi621

Ok-I have very dark hair and light skin. Would nude lipstick look good on me?  I usually wear deeper colors. Thanks~


----------



## aarti

When I want fashion nude lips blonde venus with giza gloss both from nars

neutral i use dolce vita nars, peach trish mcevoy


----------



## Coldplaylover

Nars Orgasm


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Brew by MAC...but its limited edition so check it out very soon


----------



## seton

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Anything available in drugstores and in Targets/Walmart? I have a tan complexion with pink undertones so I go for light pinks in lipglosses. I'd love to try a nude lipgloss, are there any with pink undertones available that you've tried and loved?



try L'Oreal Aishwasha[sic] Rei Beige


----------



## vanessa225

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Anything available in drugstores and in Targets/Walmart? I have a tan complexion with pink undertones so I go for light pinks in lipglosses. I'd love to try a nude lipgloss, are there any with pink undertones available that you've tried and loved?



I found one by Pantina that I like pretty well... It's called "Nude Shimmer" from their Minty Kiss line... It has good staying power, and tastes yummy, and the best part - only $2.99!


----------



## mkdallas

Mac "Half and Half" lipstick topped by any light gloss (can be peachy or pinkish).  I have been in pursuit of a nude lip holy grail for years and this is a really good option.  I'm brown-eyed, highlighted blonde with pale skin and it doesn't make me look dead or gray, as long as you warm it up with a little tinted gloss.  MAC lipsticks also have great staying power.


----------



## bindi0930

I love Bobbi Brown Beige or Uber Beige.. They are the perfect nude color


----------



## Cheekers

GREAT thread - thanks for all the recommendations!


----------



## bevhills

What lipstick was LULU wearing when she sang "To Sir With Love" on AMERICAN IDOL???  Her lips looked fabulous!!


----------



## amanda_lynn

JAN! said:


> I have a nude shade (too lazy to go upstairs to check the name of the colour) from Estee Lauder. It's very rich and creamy. Annoys me sometimes because I don't like lipstick that feels like it's not settled on my lips. But as far as colour goes, it's not too bad and I've received some compliments on it.




Jan is your EL lipgloss - colour: Ivory?

I tried that one today! It seemed really nice!!


----------



## jburgh

Bobbi Brown is great!  Check out the color "brownie pink."


----------



## chicbabacool

VenetiaWanter said:


> Mac Hug Me is a ncie nude lippie



MAC Hug Me is my favorite nude lipstick! It goes on smooth and stays on all day. I never enjoyed wearing nude lipstick until I bought this!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

They were LE, but if you can find them, MAC's lipsticks in Rubia and Flutterby are gorgeous warm nude shades!

I am also loving Revlon's Naturally Revealing lipstick (it's from their Renewist line)


----------



## claireZk

My favorite is L'oreal Color Riche lipstick in Sandstone.  Their website describes it as light beige pearl with a hint of pink.  I have pink lips and this is one of the few beiges that actually looks like a nice healthy color on me.  My sister calls it my J Lo lipstick, because it looks like the color she always wears.


----------



## shoegal27

The color J. Lo wears is by Nars called Belle de Jour.  I have it but am not as crazy about it on me as I am on her.  
Does anyone use a liner with their nude lipstick?


----------



## Sinarta

Like Lola24 said, the Fresh Brew is great. It is great for me and I love it.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

shoegal27 said:


> The color J. Lo wears is by Nars called Belle de Jour. I have it but am not as crazy about it on me as I am on her.
> Does anyone use a liner with their nude lipstick?


 
I use a liner when I have more time to apply (usually at home).
My favorites:
MAC Honey B Creamstick Liner
MAC Spice Lip Pencil (the classic!!)
MAC Oak Lip Pencil


----------



## shopgirl1010

I love the look of nude lips on models/celebs.
I'm thinking about Nars Belle De Jour lipstick or YSL pure lip gloss #1. How do these compare? 

If anyone has used them, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## mcb100

I've used Nars Belle De Jour, and i love it and i'm satisfied but i know that some people like to wear another nude gloss over it too


----------



## cheburashka

shopgirl1010 said:


> I love the look of nude lips on models/celebs.
> I'm thinking about Nars Belle De Jour lipstick or YSL pure lip gloss #1. How do these compare?
> 
> If anyone has used them, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I have that lipstick and it is byfar my LEAST favorite lipstick out of all the nudes, and I have at least 10-12. 

My favorites are YSL lipstick in # 26 and Shiseido in PK109. Those two are the 'truest' nudes and the most creamiest. Mac Creme de Nude is decent as well, but it's more on the peachy side and very drying as well.


----------



## rehana

defff nars belle du jour...but in the velvet matte lipstick pencil...

with some mac naked space (neo sci fi collection) lip gloss over if you want some shimmer...

AWESOME!


----------



## KristyDarling

Bare Slimshine gloss by Mac! It's a lightweight, moist lipstick in a lovely nude color.


----------



## ellacoach

KristyDarling said:


> Bare Slimshine gloss by Mac! It's a lightweight, moist lipstick in a lovely nude color.


 
I agree with this one! It's really the only nude lipstick that I have found that looks good on me!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Bare Slimshine
MAC Creme D'Nude lipstick


----------



## knics33

I'm pretty sure this color is discontinued (got mine from beautycrunch.com), but Stila high shine lip color in Darby is AWESOME!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac blankety is really nude on me. It's versatile, cuz you can layer a nude or pink gloss over top to change it up.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Looking for some suggestions for lip liner and natural lip colors


----------



## mcb100

i like:
Nars lipgloss in Striptease
Nars lipstick in Belle De Jour
MAC lipstick in Honeylovers
MAC Neutralzone lipliner, the one i like is A27


----------



## Loquita

I second the NARS Belle De Jour...I also like Bobbi Brown's Buff Lipgloss, and Lipstick Queen's Nude or Natural Lipsticks in the "Saint" (Sheer) formula.  As for liner, I like warm beige by Three Custom Color.


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

I love MAC Freckletone lipstick. It's the perfect peachy brown that looks great on tan skin.


----------



## Bella613

I like NARS "Chelsea Girls" and MAC Freckletone.


----------



## Cheryl

i really like laura mercier sheer lipstick in baby lips. very natural and pretty


----------



## Wanted

MAC Jubilee lipstick w/ Cork lipliner, topped with Boy Bait cremesheen glass. I loooove this combo. Other good nude lipsticks are MAC Hug Me, Shy Girl, Creme Cerise, Bourjois Praline Desiree and YSL Rouge Volupte in #4 Sweet Honey. MAC Hover is a nice nude lipliner.


----------



## gotbighair

I can only wear nude lipsticks in a beige pink shade (otherwise, it washes me out since I'm MJ pale)...here is my contribution! 

Sephora slim lip pencil in *Nude #114*
Mac lipstick in *Blankety* - this isn't frosty/pearly/glossy/too matte 

I always wear a nude lip so I buy the above two products in BULK!!


----------



## Nieners

_I like NYX Circe _


----------



## shakti29

I love MAC High Tea for a nude lip!


----------



## NoSnowHere

I agree with blankety. It has enough pink, just a hint, to not make me look like a corpse.


----------



## Jenna51580

Sorry to high jack your thread but can anyone recommend a nude cream matte lipstick?


----------



## Onederland

MAC Peachstock is perfect. it's a pro only color though.


----------



## bisousx

Mac "myth", and top it off with a pinky gloss.


----------



## cailinzheng

mac cherish


----------



## claireZk

L'Oreal Colour Riche l/s in Fairest Nude


----------



## Loquita

Jenna51580 said:


> Sorry to high jack your thread but can anyone recommend a nude cream matte lipstick?



MAC Hug me works well if you are olive-skinned.


----------



## blue996

I use MAC C-Thru.


----------



## gina1023

For a lipstick I really like Guerlain Kiss Kiss Stick Gloss in Vanilla Beige and for a gloss I  Guerlain Terracotta 52 in Beige Sun.


----------



## plumaplomb

What is a good nude for yellow undertone instead of pink? 
Can I wear matte without using a lip pencil?
What is a good non sticky gloss to go over it?
Sorry, I'm a newb at makeup!!


----------



## yeliab

For a really nude/skin look:  Nars Belle Du Jour


----------



## Nat

My favorite nude lipstick at the moment is CHANEL Aqualumière #91 Positano


----------



## lovemysavior

I use Laura Mercier's Glosstick in Brown Sugar. You get the color of lipstick and the shine of lipgloss.  Plus it's not drying at all.


----------



## Loquita

plumaplomb said:


> What is a good nude for yellow undertone instead of pink?
> Can I wear matte without using a lip pencil?
> What is a good non sticky gloss to go over it?
> Sorry, I'm a newb at makeup!!



I have yellow undertones, too, and finding a good nude is very hard!!!  To answer your first question, I would def. wear lip pencil with nude lips (otherwise your mouth can get "lost", and you can use a great universal lip pencil (like MAC's Spice) to warm up just about any nude lipstick that might not normally work on you.  As far as nude lipsticks, I would check out MAC's Hug Me, which has a very nice texture and color for yellow undertones.  Wear it with MAC's Subculture, Stripdown, or Spice lipliner.  I would stay far away from MAC's lip glosses if you object to sticky lipglosses, though, and check out lines like Three Custom Color (online), Laura Mercier, or Korres (they have some lovely nudes that aren't sticky at all at Sephora) instead.  

Alternatively, the very best makeup line out there for face, eye, & lip colors in the nude range is Bobbi Brown (at least IMO), so you might want to just do one-stop shopping there for lipstick, liner, and gloss -- but the gloss is a _tad_ sticky (though not anything like MAC's), so be forewarned.  The good part about stickier gloss though is that it lasts longer!!  

I hope that this helps!!!


----------



## plumaplomb

Thanks Loquita!! Very helpful... I will check out the above this week.


----------



## ellacoach

I found another beautiful nude lipstick that I am loving right now! Dolce & Gabbana creme lipstick in nude.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I like Chanel Rouge Allure No.24 Evocation for a really natural look - there's mainly pinky rose in there but it has a little bit of browny beige too. Is fantastic for daytime use or when you don't want to look too made-up, yet groomed (but have got make-up on, LOL!)


----------



## bubbleloba

Try Armani lipstick in 16.  It has good staying power and just provides that hint of color.


----------



## Bag Lady 923

NYX Round lipsticks in Circe (nude beige) and Thalia (nude pink)


----------



## dee-dee

I definitely have yellow undertones, and I don't know why this works, but my staple nude lip is Viva Glam V (lipstick or lipglass) with Stripdown lip pencil.  It doesn't seem as if it should work with my tone, but it does.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Wow...an old thread but our ongoing quest for the perfect nude lipstick continues!  Love it.

If it hasn't already posted...MAC lipstick in Blankety is my favorite nude.  I like putting a tinted more highly-pigmented lipgloss over it so it's nude but doesn't make my lips disappear into my face, LOL!


----------



## Jahpson

i really like MAC freckletone


----------



## sillywahine

my faves are :
MAC Creme d'nude
MAC Lollipop loving
Revlon Just enough buff
Revlon Nude attitude


----------



## Needanotherbag

Pursegrrl said:


> Wow...an old thread but our ongoing quest for the perfect nude lipstick continues!  Love it.
> 
> If it hasn't already posted...MAC lipstick in Blankety is my favorite nude.  I like putting a tinted more highly-pigmented lipgloss over it so it's nude but doesn't make my lips disappear into my face, LOL!



Exactly what I was just going to post - Blankety is my all time fav...then Hug Me.

High Tea, even though its a lustre, seems drying to me and I hate that!


----------



## kippeydale

MAC Patisserie; Nars gloss in Belize


----------



## ellacoach

found another! Chanel Mythic lipstick. Just purchased it today.

And I also agree with PG regarding MAC Blankety! Another really beautiful nude!


----------



## Lola

To me, the queen of all nude lipsticks is Creme d'Nude by MAC.  Gingerroot lip liner with it goes great!

Blankety is somewhat brown.  
YSL #2 is much much darker.  
Revlon Nude Attitude is very peachy.
MAC Myth is the same color, but I like the Cremesheen formulation of Creme d'Nude much more.  

Creme d'Nude is a true nude.


----------



## dee-dee

Loquita said:


> I have yellow undertones, too, and finding a good nude is very hard!!! To answer your first question, I would def. wear lip pencil with nude lips (otherwise your mouth can get "lost", and you can use a great universal lip pencil (like MAC's Spice) to warm up just about any nude lipstick that might not normally work on you. As far as nude lipsticks, I would check out *MAC's Hug Me*, which has a very nice texture and color for yellow undertones. Wear it with MAC's Subculture, Stripdown, or Spice lipliner. I would stay far away from MAC's lip glosses if you object to sticky lipglosses, though, and check out lines like Three Custom Color (online), Laura Mercier, or Korres (they have some lovely nudes that aren't sticky at all at Sephora) instead.
> 
> Alternatively, the very best makeup line out there for face, eye, & lip colors in the nude range is Bobbi Brown (at least IMO), so you might want to just do one-stop shopping there for lipstick, liner, and gloss -- but the gloss is a _tad_ sticky (though not anything like MAC's), so be forewarned. The good part about stickier gloss though is that it lasts longer!!
> 
> I hope that this helps!!!


 
*Loquita,* thanks for recommending this!  Hug Me with stripdown is my new favorite nude lip.  It's pretty much the same color as Underplay which is a "amplified" lipstick....gorgeous color but extra extra creamy and ends up getting clumpy  on my lips.  I dealt with it because I loved the color, but not anymore, lol!  Hug me does a much better job.  Sorry Underplay, you've been replaced


----------



## Loquita

dee-dee said:


> *Loquita,* thanks for recommending this!  Hug Me with stripdown is my new favorite nude lip.  It's pretty much the same color as Underplay which is a "amplified" lipstick....gorgeous color but extra extra creamy and ends up getting clumpy  on my lips.  I dealt with it because I loved the color, but not anymore, lol!  Hug me does a much better job.  Sorry Underplay, you've been replaced



Yeah!!  

I am so glad that you found this helpful...a great MA helped me figure this one out, after I had been searching forever.  Finding a good nude lipstick is so hard, esp. if you have yellow undertones.


----------



## shakti29

I like MAC High Tea and L'Oreal Fairest Nude. I have a few others on my wish list...


----------



## pinkinthecity

I have been using Urban Decay's Naked lipstick, and it is a favorite of mine at the moment.  Really pretty, pinkish nude color!


----------



## Loquita

Another fave nude lip of mine is MAC Stripdown l/l with the new LE Lipglass in Runway Fave...it is a pale, yet just warm enough nude to work well on me.  It's nice and edgy.

For something a bit more on the pink side, I  MAC Subculture l/l with Dazzleglass Creme in Soft Dazzle on top.  It's a very soft & wearable combo.


----------



## awaywego

mac fleshpot is my favorite so far. i also like blankety and use it as my backup when i run out of fleshpot


----------



## Bridget S.

I picked up MAC Dervish l/l and Subculture l/l, the Dervish is slightly pink so it gives Hug Me a little pinkish cast, while Subculture makes it more nude.


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> I picked up MAC Dervish l/l and Subculture l/l, the Dervish is slightly pink so it gives Hug Me a little pinkish cast, while Subculture makes it more nude.



Subculture is the BEST l/l color, ever.  I'm a huge fan!


----------



## Mommyx2

Bridget S. said:


> I picked up MAC Dervish l/l and Subculture l/l, the Dervish is slightly pink so it gives Hug Me a little pinkish cast, while Subculture makes it more nude.



We have the same tastes!  I wear Hug Me with Dervish and Subculture too!  Whirl is also a nice l/l.  It's similar to the other two as well.


----------



## Mommyx2

pinkinthecity said:


> I have been using Urban Decay's Naked lipstick, and it is a favorite of mine at the moment.  Really pretty, pinkish nude color!



I love Naked!  UD l/s are so creamy and longwearing... well, to me anyway.  It's definitely more pink than my other nudes, but that's why I like it.  It picks up on my olive skintone and doesn't make me look like a corpse.  Lol!


----------



## Olesya

Hoping you makeup pros can help a girl out. 

I have highly pigmented, super red lips that just get in the way of my makeup! The natural color messes up the color of whatever lippies I decide to try, and I can never do a nude lip that stays put AND looks good.

To top it off, my lips are on the dry side, so things like concealer and even MAC's "Lip Erase" REALLY dry them out further, making them peel. 

I'm not really sure what to do anymore. Any of you have nude lipstick favorites/recommendations, ones that are not sheer, but aren't drying, either?

Thanks very much!


----------



## Loquita

There's actually a great thread on this already!  

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=72091&referrerid=127932

(And I feel you on the endless search for the perfect nude lip, esp. if you have really pigmented lips to begin with).  

I myself highly recommend MAC's Hug Me with MAC Stripdown lipliner underneath, or if you like a pinker nude, try the same lipstick over MAC Subculture lipliner. My lips are also on the dry side, but it's not an issue with this lippie.


----------



## Olesya

Oh cool, thanks for the link, Loquita! 

I've tried Hug Me, but haven't tried it with either of those liners. Makes sense that the liner would mute my lip color. Totally giving it a shot!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Here's my suggestion:

to battle the dryness, put on a very moisturizing lip conditioner before you go to bed, and then again before you get in the shower each morning.  By the time your makeup is done and you are ready for l/s, you can wipe it off and have highly moisturized lips for the day.

Then find a nude liner that works well for you and line and then fill in very well your lips.  Then put on a nude l/s.  My faves are MACs Blankety and Hug Me, but I have every MAC nude l/s under the sun.  Perhaps I need to swatch them all and put them in the MAC swatch thread for everyone!


----------



## UncleLaverne

Armani Lip Wax #1 - the best nude I have found


----------



## Livia1

Armani sheer lipstick #14 

Armani silk lipstick #55


----------



## Mommyx2

Laura Mercier Stickgloss in Brown Sugar.  It's ok, but I'm not wowed by it.  It's probably going back.


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Another rave for Hug me lippie and subculture lip liner!


----------



## Mommyx2

^^oh no!  I just realized that I posted that in the wrong thread!  It's supposed to go in the "what are you wearing in your lips today" thread.  Sorry!


----------



## Olesya

Needanotherbag said:


> Here's my suggestion:
> 
> to battle the dryness, put on a very moisturizing lip conditioner before you go to bed, and then again before you get in the shower each morning.  By the time your makeup is done and you are ready for l/s, you can wipe it off and have highly moisturized lips for the day.
> 
> Then find a nude liner that works well for you and line and then fill in very well your lips.  Then put on a nude l/s.  My faves are MACs Blankety and Hug Me, but I have every MAC nude l/s under the sun.  Perhaps I need to swatch them all and put them in the MAC swatch thread for everyone!



Thanks for the tip! Do you have a favorite lip conditioner? The Rosebud Salve used to do wonders for me, but not anymore. 

Oh, and I would LOVE it if you could swatch your nude lipsticks!! I'll be keeping an eye on that thread! 

Thanks!


----------



## Olesya

Swtest2Lips said:


> Another rave for Hug me lippie and subculture lip liner!



Picking it up this weekend!


----------



## Loquita

Olesya said:


> Picking it up this weekend!



Excellent!  You will love the Subculture...I have very pigmented lips, too (I am a MAC NC35 for reference, if that helps) and the Subculture and Stripdown liners match my lips better than anything else that I have tried.  In fact, Subculture is a _perfect _match.  It's my HG liner, hands down.

Let us know how it goes for you!!  

ETA:  As far as lip conditioners, I really like the Weleda lip balm, and Avene makes a cold cream balm that is excellent.  I have also heard that Tarte makes a great lip exfoliant/balm set, so that may be worth checking out.


----------



## schadenfreude

I gave up on the nude lip altogether for these very reasons. Not worth the effort!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Olesya said:


> Thanks for the tip! Do you have a favorite lip conditioner? The Rosebud Salve used to do wonders for me, but not anymore.
> 
> Oh, and I would LOVE it if you could swatch your nude lipsticks!! I'll be keeping an eye on that thread!
> 
> Thanks!



I use Clinique's Superbalm - I love the stuff!  

I'll do my best to swatch all my nudies this weekend for you!!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

i honestly love nude shine from covergirl and sephora brand color is innocent beige


----------



## Love Of My Life

Giorgio Armani just came out with many new shades of lipstick They have two nudes

  think shade#  's 100 & 103  they looked nice


----------



## conrad18

I got MAC Lustre Lipstick in High Tea several weeks ago, it's my first nude lippie and I love it! I use it with MAC Lipliner in Oak.


----------



## joodi

MAC 
honey love


----------



## lawchick

I just bought MAC jubilee.  It's a good nude for my skin.


----------



## LovePink

My skin tone is yellow, it is had to find a real nude formy lip, that's why I have to mix . I am using Mac OAK lip liner, then I will apply Mac HALF & HALF, then I mixed  with Mac CREAM 'D' NUDE and i will use Mac dazzelglass "SMILE"...

BTW, I love all the nude color from Mac... it's just perfect


----------



## 4veryours

You can check out "xteener" on youtube, she has great tutorials for makeup.  She is subscribed by more than 100,000 members.  Good luck.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I use MAC stone lipliner with creme de nude.  They also have a new nude that just came out that  I also like very much.  Its called equality.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel 0407 said:


> I use MAC stone lipliner with creme de nude. They also have a new nude that just came out that I also like very much. Its called equality.


 

love these names!!!


----------



## calicaliente

MAC Siss


----------



## Tracy

I like Clinique Almost lipstick in Almost Nude. I don't think it's made anymore 
Sometimes I mix it w/ MAC Creme de Nude, which on it's own is way too light for me.


----------



## miamialli

UGH! You enablers you!  My New Year's Resolution was not to buy any makeup this year (except for foundation and mascara) and then I go and read this thread, next thing I know, I'm at my MAC counter buying Jubilee & Hug Me!! Then of course, I bought 2 tubes of 2n Lipglass from the Warm&cozy collection (cuz it's gorgeous and LE) 
Well, at least I made it to Feb.
Time to go join the MAC ban thread


----------



## crystalrnc

Nars Honolulu Honey Lipstick

For gloss, Nars tempest or Nars stolen kisses


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Pur - Tea Rose... my new love


----------



## ellacoach

Trolley-Dolly said:


> YSL Rouge Pur - Tea Rose... my new love


 
Trolley-Dolly, are you a follower of Lorraine at the Current Custom? I am, and her love of this lipstick finally forced me to purchase this today!! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Bobbi Brown "Uber Beige" lipstick with "naked" shimmer gloss. The l/s is available, the gloss was a LE -- it is a warm beige w golden shimmer.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

^^ Update to the above, it is BB glitter lip gloss in "naked" and is still available! The combo is a perfect look with a dark eye.


----------



## ShkBass

My fav is:
Mac - hug me, blankety, and 2n
and
benefit - lady's choice


----------



## Love Of My Life

some new chanel light colors tht just came in ..rouge coco lipstick.. soft,

pretty and could work for a natural lip...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Myself works great for me!


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess at Bergdorf goodman makes great lipsticks for a nude mouth...


----------



## noon

Mac Hug me
Dior Lunar Brown
Chanel rouge allure in delicate


----------



## lawchick

I have been playing with my nude lippies and I find that any of my Nars holiday lip gloss set look great layered over my MAC nudes.  I have the LE California Dreamin which is a light pink, Jubilee and Hug Me lip sticks.  The Nars glosses are Striptease, Greek Holiday, Turkish Delight, Orgasm, and Dolce Vita.  Each of the glosses give a great nude effect but all are different nude colors.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^  don't we all love the names of Nars...


----------



## evilvietgirl

Nars Belle De Jour


----------



## Love Of My Life

love belle de jour...


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Does chanel have any great nudes or sisley??


----------



## TygerKitty

When you guys make these suggestions are you giving them as a "nude" as in matching the original lip tone? or "nude" as in more like a flesh color so the mouth matches the skin moreso?


----------



## Babestaaa

guerlain vanilla beige (kisskiss stick gloss?)


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars belle du jour and edward bess


----------



## babyontheway

TygerKitty said:


> When you guys make these suggestions are you giving them as a "nude" as in matching the original lip tone? or "nude" as in more like a flesh color so the mouth matches the skin moreso?



I think nude (to me) is flesh color- I love nars belle du jour and MAC creme d'nude


----------



## TygerKitty

babyontheway said:


> I think nude (to me) is flesh color- I love nars belle du jour and MAC creme d'nude



Thanks... I want nude (flesh) colored lips... enhancing my natural lip color is easy but to kind of make my lips disappear into my skin is more difficult!  Thanks for the rec!


----------



## mommy4luke

Has anyone tried YSL Nude Beige?  I JUST ordered it thorough Saks.com but am afraid to use it in fear it will look bad.  So dumb I know~!


----------



## Bitten

I bought a new one today - Chanel Rouge Allure in shade 01 - Delicate. I'm using that with Chanel lipgloss in shade 69.


----------



## ashtray-girl

I use mac hue l/s with mac nymphette l/g on top


----------



## mommy4luke

mommy4luke said:


> Has anyone tried YSL Nude Beige?  I JUST ordered it thorough Saks.com but am afraid to use it in fear it will look bad.  So dumb I know~!



Okay I tried it and LOVE the color.  Highly recommend this one.  I think it was in the Saks Beauty Book.


----------



## babyontheway

mommy4luke said:


> Okay I tried it and LOVE the color.  Highly recommend this one.  I think it was in the Saks Beauty Book.



Great- another one to try


----------



## sjunky13

The best nude I have found is D&G nude. Scar Jo wears it in the add! Its really nice.


----------



## ChaiLatte

I recently have become obsessed with the nude lip look. I never thought I could pull it off since nude l/s's made me look like I was wearing concealer, but I bought mac's l/l in subculture and boy does it make a difference! I bought freckletone, myth then creme d' nude in a span of 2 weeks and i love them all!


----------



## mommy4luke

sjunky13 said:


> The best nude I have found is D&G nude. Scar Jo wears it in the add! Its really nice.



That is the one I really wanted but Saks was out and I think they are the only Dept. store that carries it aren't they?


----------



## noon

Bitten said:


> I bought a new one today - Chanel Rouge Allure in shade 01 - Delicate.



Thats one of the lipsticks I recommended, i've been wearing it for a few years and I love it!


----------



## noon

mommy4luke said:


> Has anyone tried YSL Nude Beige?  I JUST ordered it thorough Saks.com but am afraid to use it in fear it will look bad.  So dumb I know~!



I like this color but its much more of a pink on my lips than a nude - its a nice shade though


----------



## Loquita

ChaiLatte said:


> I recently have become obsessed with the nude lip look. I never thought I could pull it off since nude l/s's made me look like I was wearing concealer, but I bought mac's l/l in subculture and boy does it make a difference! I bought freckletone, myth then creme d' nude in a span of 2 weeks and i love them all!



Subculture is the most fabulous liner color known to humanity, in my humble opinion.  

(And I am not kidding!!!)


----------



## Loveitall

tennisd said:


> I love NARS Belle De Jour and CLINIQUE Creamy nude.


 I love this nars color as well but it doesn't stay on for very long


----------



## mommy4luke

noon said:


> I like this color but its much more of a pink on my lips than a nude - its a nice shade though



Your right!  I just did all my make-up and it shows much more pinky now.  I still like it though but definitely pinky.  I will have to get a beige nude too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kevyn Aucoin has a pinky nude that is also nice..


----------



## sjunky13

mommy4luke said:


> That is the one I really wanted but Saks was out and I think they are the only Dept. store that carries it aren't they?


 Yes, just saks. You can get it from saks.com. I use the seduction lip gloss over it . Also D&G. I have a lot if thier MU. I am in love with it.


----------



## Loquita

If you are looking for a peachy nude with a slight shimmer, then I would recommend Shy Girl by MAC.  It is beautiful.


----------



## krazydaisy

what about midnight cowboy from urban decay?


----------



## mrsswns

I love the nude lip look and I'm looking for some suggestions on good products and shades. I'm fair skinned so keep that in mind. Thanks!


----------



## christymarie340

I know it may look like a "color" but try Chanel "giggle" lip gloss. I'm fair skinned as well and this is a nice nude like color for me!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I recently got a NARS Lip Lacquer in Chelsea Girls. The website describes it as "Innocent Nude Beige with a cream finish". I would add that it also has shine. I'm fair too, NW20 in MAC.


----------



## Beriloffun

Mac underage lipgloss (the small ones), it gives a nice pinky nude. I like to use it over chanels beige lipliner


----------



## noon

YSL #148 tea rose.


----------



## Pursegrrl

christymarie340 said:


> I know it may look like a "color" but try Chanel "giggle" lip gloss. I'm fair skinned as well and this is a nice nude like color for me!


 
+1 for Giggle! I'm very fair as well.  [MUFE 115, or MAC NW15 but MAC is too yellow for me].

Other favorites:
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen (beigey taupe with a little shimmer)
NARS lipgloss in Female Trouble (beigey taupe, slightly pinker than supervixen)
MAC lipstick in Angel - it's a soft pink and a lot lighter than it looks on MAC's website, HTH
MAC lipstick in Blankety - this is a flat, beige color and given I'm so pale it about makes my lips disappear . I like to layer a sheer gloss with a little more nude color on top (like Giggle, for example), otherwise I look like I have no lips.

XXXOO PG


----------



## SimoneR

Love MAC Freckletone lipstick!  It's a great creamy nude with a slightly glossy finish.  It goes on semi-sheer but can be layered on to look opaque (does that make sense?).

Another favorite is the Shiseido Automatic Lip Crayon - a chubby creamy lip pencil that functions like a lipstick & liner in one.  Try LC1 & LC2 for nude looks.

Also, check out Laura Mercier's lip glacé selections if you are looking for a nice nude gloss.  They have doe applicators (versus a brush), squared tubes (no rolling on counters) & smell like vanilla/caramel - yum!


----------



## mrsswns

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## darlinga

I have been on the search for the perfect nude lip.  I've FINALLY found it!

MAC Striptease liner
MAC Matte Honeylove lipstick
NARS Orgasm or Albatross gloss dabbed in the middle of lower and upper lips.

Gorgeous!


----------



## mcb100

MAC Honeylove lipstick, NARS lipstick in Belle de Jour, NARS ligloss in Striptease.

---if you're in a quick pinch and don't have time to get ready you could just dab a bit of concealer on your lips and then put some clear gloss over it. it was a quick tip in allure magazine and i've did this a few times.


----------



## cheetah_pita

Are you looking for more of a pinky nude or a beige one?  Edward Bess has a couple- Nude Lotus (beige) and Pure Impulse (pink).  They're a bit more expensive than the other brands mentioned, but these are so creamy and opaque that I'd take them over a MAC or NARS any day.


----------



## pmburk

My favorite is Prada lip balm in tint #1. It applies thick and lasts much longer than regular balms, especially if you use it over lip pencil. It is moisturizing and not at all sticky. I'm a fair redhead with freckles and this is a nice nude beige with just a hint of peach.


----------



## ilvoelv

My favorites are orgasm, turkish delight, MAC myth


----------



## queengrenadine

i really like chanel rouge allure in mythic for a slightly shimmery beige nude - perfect with smoky eyes.


----------



## BlushResponse

I'm pale, too, and I love nude lips! I second recommendations for the following MAC lipsticks:

Blankety: one of my favourites, it's described by MAC as a pink beige, but on me it has a hint of mauve. It's my go-to nude lipstick.
Freckletone: more of a peach nude.
Honeylove: because I'm quite pale this has a bit more colour on me, but I'd still class it as a nude, definitely. Pink/beige, but has more of a honey tone to it, as the name suggests. Beware, it can be drying but it is a fabulous colour.

I also love Jubilee, Cherish, Shy Girl, High Tea and Kinda Sexy.

I consider those to be more wearable nudes for my skin tone. If you want a really pale, statement nude, try Myth or Creme d'Nude. Myth is a drier, satin finish that is fairly opaque, and Creme d'Nude is more sheer.


----------



## babyontheway

Nars belle de jour is a great nude IMO, also Nars cruising is a "nude" look, more of a natural lip color though


----------



## babyontheway

oh, I almost forgot about MAC creme de nude


----------



## ellaballet

i like mac myth


----------



## alison_elle

MAC Blankety lipstick layered with NARS Turkish Delight lipgloss is my go-to nude lip look.


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Tea Rose and Tom Ford Blush Nude lipsticks!


----------



## mrsswns

I'm heading to the mall tomorrow. I plan on checking out a lot of these suggestions. Hopefully I'll come back with lots of goodies.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I suggest MAC Blankety and Nars Cruising


----------



## clk55girl

Mac Honeylove lipstick topped with Mac Florabundance lipglass, Mac Freckletone lipstick, Mac The Fairie Glen lipstick, Chanel Insouciance lipstick, Chanel Insouciante lipgloss, Laura Mercier Brown Sugar lipstick.


----------



## cheburashka

I have pretty much every lipstick that was suggested in this thread and my favorite nude lip is still ysl in # 26, far creamier and more pleasant on the lips than either nars or mac lipsticks. Bobbi brown and shiseido have really pretty nude lippies too and also very creamy, I am just too lazy to go look for specific names a night before my exam.


----------



## chantel

I usually just place some foundation (but not overly! Then I become a ghost..) and then little bit of Dior Lip Plumping lipgloss


----------



## otilia

MAC Creme d'Nude is my fave. Today I wear it together with YSL Gloss Pure # 1 which is also a nice color for nude lips.


----------



## yeppun_1

I use mac stripdown liner with mac jubilee lipstick (it's a lustre), and sometimes topped off with mac lipglass in revealing.


----------



## csc7100

Hey everyone! 

I love the nude lip look. Esp how all the Kardashian girls seem to pull it off, but the problem is I have never found a nude GLOSS that I like...anyone know of any good ones?


----------



## Love Of My Life

try edward bess... they are at BG in NYC and Neiman Marcus BH...


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait de gloss in Insouciance.
NARS Chelsea Girls lip lacquer.


----------



## merekat703

MAC has some great Nude lipsticks that I layer with clear gloss. I am sure they have nude lipgloss.


----------



## TygerKitty

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P246518&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=5781

in the flesh!


----------



## Lemonbloom

I'm 18 years old so I just want to wear something on my lips to school that looks light and natural looking but still good at the same time... if that makes sense.  If this helps, I have fair skin too.

Does anyone know of any really good lipsticks like this for me?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

You might want to look at Revlon Colorburst Lipsticks. The formula is creamy and they are not too pricey. I like Petal which is almost a nude with a little bit of pink. Or try Icy Nude. Walmart or drugstores usually have a good selection. Good luck!


----------



## lawchick

Hit the MAC counter and try a bunch on.  I like High Tea, Cherish, Jubilee, Hug Me...  My favorite now is Cherish but there are SO many nude options you need to just try them on.


----------



## Cait

Are you looking for something nude like, concealer/blank out nude, or something more MLBB?

I'd try Bobbi Brown, Clinique, or the Revlon Colorburst line (Soft Nude is a very pretty nude) as was suggested.


----------



## Love Of My Life

MAC is a great suggestion.. lots of choices to pick from...


----------



## Samia

I guess it depends what is nude on your skin tone. Some people love MAC Blankety but looks horrible on me and far from nude.
These are a few that work for me: MAC Hug Me, Bobbi Brown Blondie Pink, Bobbi Brown Honey Suckle, Boots No.7 Lip liner in Nude with some clear gloss on.


----------



## tawnycat

I really love the Revlon color burst in Soft Nude..It is my Go To nude lip color..Love it!!


----------



## whitestiletto

Try Chanel Rouge Coco Shine. It's hydrating and looks very natural with a tinge of colour.


----------



## Love Of My Life

also a lip liner pencil filled in on your lips with gloss over it is nice..


----------



## missmustard

My favorite nude (in a my lips but better way), is Maybelline Moisture Extreme in Nude Blush. The tube is a wine-ish red. Very creamy and natural looking! Also, Clinique's All Heart is similar but slightly more expensive.


----------



## AlbertsLove

I think for nude your skin and lip color have a lot to do with what color you can use. I am a bit tan at NC42 and I have highly pigments Lips. The color Touch from Mac, which is somewhat pigmented looks like my lip color and looks natural. Any color lighter than that make my lips look pale and white...


----------



## rainrowan

For MAC, I use Syrup (cloudy pink). It is a Lustre finish, goes on somewhat sheer but creamy. If your natural lipcolor is light, it will be a sort of "like your lips only better" color. (btw, I am a NC25)


----------



## blu_77

MAC Jubilee is my favorite HG nude (I'm a MAC NC35 for reference)........ It basically looks 'nude' on my skin tone without making me look dead.......

But on days I want just a tiny wee bit of color I use MAC Gem of Roses, it's limited edition from the Semi Precious collection and sold out on the first day so I ended up buying 2 more backups from eBay (I get the most compliments out of it too) ...........


----------



## nillacobain

L'Oreal Color Riche #379, name is Sensual Rose - for light brunettes. I even used it for my wedding and it's the perfect nude for me.


----------



## Mrs Tipton

My favorite is MAC Reel Drama.  Like a previous poster, Blankety was horrible on me.  You really do have to try them on, and keep trying until you're sure.

Another option is Clinique's Black Honey.  Now, it definitely isn't nude, but it give a nice shine of color.  Nothing too dramatic.  Other ladies might want to weigh in, but either way, you can always try it on at the store and see how it suits you.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I love a Prestige lipstick called Beautifully Buff. Best neutral I've come across for my lips so far! There's a touch of pink and mauve in there - enough to lift my fair/medium complexion, but still nude (imo anyway!)


----------



## NoSnowHere

Rimmel Airy Fairy


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

^ I agree, Airy Fairy is very nice. Nars Cruising is good, as well.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I have super fair skin and I like MAC Blankety. I'm wanting to try NARS Cruising as well.


----------



## ilvoelv

My absolute fav is NARS Belle de Jour


----------



## Nieners

NYX Circe


----------



## SimoneR

If you want something that looks natural & polished without being too obvious, I really like Stila's Long Wear lip colors & Shiseido Automatic lip crayons.  Try on various shades, there are several lovely neutral sheers with a bit of shine & hint of color.

For a bit of color without shine (a stain effect), I like Armani's lip waxes - apply with a lip brush.  The shades range from neutral to intense pigments.

For a full coverage nude, I love MAC Freckletone lipstick.  It's a great semi-shiny neutral nude, but it has a good amount of coverage (I think it looks more like obvious neutral full-coverage lipstick versus a more natural sheer look).

If you find a lipstick you like but think the color is too intense, try applying it on your lips lightly, then blot your lips with tissue until you have just the right amount of color left then finish with a clear balm on top with your finger or a lip brush.

HTH


----------



## belovaldi

MAC Honey Love is a gorgeous nude peach, I'm NC 20-25 for reference.


----------



## Prettyvogue

MAC jubilee or patisserie


----------



## bebeklein

This is sort of a spin off of the other thread, but people have different definitions of nude.

I'm looking for a nude lipstick like the one in this pic (would you describe this as nude peach?).  Any recommendations?

www.resalonandmedspa.com/Portals/91460/images/blowoutbar2.jpg

Side:  do I need a certain number of posts before I can embed pics using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cuz it's not working for me.


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Maybe you should try MAC's Myth lipstick and then top it off with their lipglass in Nymphette? That's what I use. My skin is fairly caramel, but it's sometimes too light on me. So I think it might be a good color for you, you won't look too washed out since your skin is lighter. 

25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_loelal3pup1qav93go1_500.jpg
This is what it usually looks like on me.


----------



## Cait

I could click on the link, but no image is showing up in the post.

NARS Barbarella looks similar on me (pigmented lips, NW10 skin). Might be able to throw Giza gloss, or Chanel Insouciance Extrait de gloss, over a very nude lipstick (like Revlon CB Soft Nude) for a similar look.


----------



## noon

I'm not sure if it has been discontinued but YSL's Tea rose looks very similar.


----------



## bebeklein

Thanks ladies!  I've never been much of a lipstick nudist so this gives me a starting point.


----------



## Nieners

^^ love your look!


----------



## misstrine85

Try Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy.


----------



## noon

Revlon soft nude
Mac Hug me
YSL #148


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

noon said:


> Revlon soft nude
> Mac Hug me
> YSL #148



Revlon's Soft Nude breaks easily. I really like the color but the quality of it is horrible. I bought two and they broke both times when I first used them.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I can't see the link  but my favorite nudes are:

MAC:  Blankety, Russe and Quiet Please
NARS:  Viva Las Vegas


----------



## sw0pp

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La Furtive, but the finish is matte and the color is only sold in Asia


----------



## sw0pp

My favorite is MAC High tea, nice nude color with subtle shimmer. It's so fuss free I dont really need a mirror with it. Another would be Hug Me, without shimmer and a bit more rosey, but still a light nude


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I'm looking for the best nude lipstick/lipgloss with NO pink tones or mauve-y tones to it. I have been searching for the perfect shade and am having NO luck!

Is there something out there? Thanks!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Forgot to add I want the "concealer" type of look.


----------



## dianahuang

hai ladies, do you know what lipstick that Christina Aguilera used in Moves Like Jagger music video? i like her nude color lipstick...


source: http://www.afterld.com/showthread.php?39210-Moves-Like-Jagger-all-pictures.


----------



## belovaldi

I don't know what is she using but that looks a lot like how MAC Honey Love looks on me, maybe just a tad lighter.


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Here's what my lips look like when I pair up Myth lipstick and Nymphette lipglass, both by MAC.


----------



## dianahuang

*LV BarbieDoll*: wowww i love your nude lipstick...it looks like C. Aguilera in Moves Like Jagger video...i'm gonna buy MAC Myth lipstick...thanks


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

dianahuang said:


> *LV BarbieDoll*: wowww i love your nude lipstick...it looks like C. Aguilera in Moves Like Jagger video...i'm gonna buy MAC Myth lipstick...thanks


 
Thanks! This lipstick has always been my "go-to" lipstick! It's my everyday lipstick color. It usually looks better on me during fall/winter/spring since my skin is lighter. But once summer comes along, I just add a darker lipstick on top of Myth!


----------



## Harbor35

I am looking for a nude lipstick -- one that is saturated and rich.  Currently, I am wearing Bobbi Brown's Uber Beige but it's just not rich enough.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Wildhair

My favorite is the Butter Shine lipstick from Clinique in "Delovely"


----------



## Harbor35

Awesome!  I will look for it.  Thank you!


----------



## Samia

MAC Hug Me, its pretty nude on me and I like the feel of it.


----------



## Cait

NW10 in MAC terms, BB Alabaster skin, very pigmented lips.

Concealer/beige nudes:
NARS Chelsea Girls lip lacquer
NARS Pure Matte lipstick in Bangkok
NARS Barbarella lipstick (Satin, peachier-nude)
Revlon CB Soft Nude with NARS Turkish Delight lipgloss (pale pink nude)
MAC Hue lipstick
MAC Marquise d' (LE) lipstick with Revlon SL Peach Petal lipgloss

More MLBB nudes:
Vasanti Sweden lipstick
Tom Ford Private Blend lipsticks in Pink Dusk and Blush Nude


----------



## noon

MLBB: Mac Viva Glam 5, and Mac Hug Me

More peachy/nude: YSL 148 Tea Rose


----------



## missha

Just bought mac blankety yesterday and I'm in love! It's an amplified creme formula so I think it should be 'saturated' and 'rich' enough?


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB has some nice nude shades


----------



## Prufrock613

^^i 2nd the Edward Bess

Tom Ford Sable Smoke


----------



## flsurfergirl3

missha said:


> Just bought mac blankety yesterday and I'm in love! It's an amplified creme formula so I think it should be 'saturated' and 'rich' enough?



it's the best! very close to NARS Cruising.


----------



## Threepig

Plain yan best


----------



## merekat703

My favorites are all from Mac 
Blankety 
Viva glam gaga2
Naked bliss

Woo me lipgloss
Gaga2 lipgloss
Frankly fresh lipgloss l/e d/c


----------



## yeppun_1

My favorite nude combo is Mac stripdown liner + Mac jubilee lipstick + Mac revealing lipglass (lipglass optional)


----------



## missha

flsurfergirl3 said:


> it's the best! very close to NARS Cruising.



I know! so glad I bought it, I'm wearing it right now  I know it's one of your favorites because I've seen you recommend it somewhere in the forum 

OP, or whoever trying to find a great nude lipstick, try Blankety out


----------



## Harbor35

missha said:
			
		

> Just bought mac blankety yesterday and I'm in love! It's an amplified creme formula so I think it should be 'saturated' and 'rich' enough?



I just bought it!  Thank youuuuu for the recommendation.


----------



## Passau

Tom Ford Casablanca is a good nude.


----------



## AVJ2011

Mac lipliner in Oak. I think its discontinued but Mac lipstick in Naturally Eccentric (Very Pale) Laura Mercier Lipstick in Discretion , Lancome L'Absolu Nu in Beige Tulle (Nude Pink) Very pretty, Tom Ford Lipstick in Vanilla Suede. Usually I apply Guerlain Kisskiss LipLift first to neutralize my natural lip color so the color appears more nude.  I love nude lipstick, I have large very red lips naturally so I use nude lipstick to downplay them. Al


----------



## BagsRLoVe

If you have really pigmented lips like me I'm really loving Mac Kinda Sexy for a nude with a hint of light pink , but Covergirl's Delish is really a really good alternative and a much cheaper option


----------



## epaz

I bought Frecklestone and Viva Glam 2.  VG2 is a bit too pale for me but a good lip liner will help blend in some color.  Frecklestone is awesome. The perfect nude for me. Im a medium dark latina so it goes well for me.   super happy with the suggestions that turned into a good buy!


----------



## alove15

I like Mac half and half w/ lychee luxe lipglass on top to give it a warmer look.


----------



## missha

Harbor35 said:


> I just bought it!  Thank youuuuu for the recommendation.



You're very welcome  how do you like it so far?


----------



## Aegean Delight

Nars Turkish Delight!


----------



## Tiare

Samia said:


> MAC Hug Me, its pretty nude on me and I like the feel of it.



This is my go-to as well. It's nude/neutral enough not to compete with heavier eye makeup, but, it has some pink to it.


----------



## Harbor35

missha said:
			
		

> You're very welcome  how do you like it so far?



Love love love it!!!  EXACTLY what I was looking for!  Thank you  xoxo


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i bought YSL Sensual Silk lipstick today and it is amazing!!!


----------



## antakusuma

i've been using MAC's HUG ME and JUBILEE for years.


----------



## MrsTGreen

I have two nude looks I like. This combo I'm wearing today...
MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam II l/s, Viva Glam V l/g
2nd nude look...
MAC: Stripdown l/l, High Tea l/s, Love Nectar l/g(sometimes I use Sinnamon l/g instead of  Love Nectar l/g)


----------



## kaye

lightest pink-y nude:
gosh cosmetics 'velvet touch' lipstick in "darling"

lightest beige-y nude:
revlon 'matte lipstick' in "nude attitude"

i have fair skin (02) and i'm on olive side.


----------



## blondieuk

Mac angel is a classic pinky nude. I love it!!! X


----------



## LaLa616

Just bought NARS Belle du jour because of this thread. Beautiful color!!! I also just purchased MAC Angel for a pinkie nude but haven't tried it yet. The Belle du jour though is perfect. I'm so glad I read this thread!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Belle du jour... wonderful color  .. enjoy... a timeless classic & whenever I hear

belle du jour think of Catherine Deneuve who is still today a classic beauty


----------



## Fiercefriend

I dislike nude lips, I like bold sexy colors on my full lips. Reds,terracotas,pinks,peaches,oranges,etc
I have my own style when it comes to lips and I dont do nudes, but anyone who loves nude...thats great! rock what you like! whether its lipstick,lipgloss,bronzer,blush,foundation,eyeliner,eyeshadow,etc! dont let ppl tell you what to wear, no rules to makeup. Years of being a makeupartist, so this is the golden rule.
Anywho, look into MAC. They have many nude colors with diferent undertones(peachy,pink,etc)


----------



## Harper Quinn

According to Sali Hughes- the brilliant make-up columnist on the Guardian (UK) newspaper "the best nude lipstick is the natural colour of your lips, only darker. So for some, that might be a brown, a plummy pink, a redder pink and so on" This is really helpful and shows why a nude that works for someone doesn't work for another...


----------



## alessia70

Hi everyone,

I love nude lipsticks and i'm always in search for a good pink nude lipstick. So i thought maybe you all could share your favorite nude lipstick.

Mine (for now) is Revlon Primrose, i have a light-medium skintone with yellow/olive undertone and dark hair. 

Please share yours!

Thanks!


----------



## my4boys

Chanel rouge coco in perle, it blends right in with my my own lip color


----------



## Couture_Girl

velvet teddy and 300 nude from dior c:

i have much darker toned lips!


----------



## mtcardaropoli

queengrenadine said:
			
		

> i really like chanel rouge allure in mythic for a slightly shimmery beige nude - perfect with smoky eyes.



What lip liner do you use with it??


----------



## Borse1224

Could anyone recommend a nude lip color for everyday? but, a shade that will not look washed out on me ,a brownie beige color. I have a medium skin color and dark brown hair. I usually buy Dior , Chanel or Bobbie brown  cosmetics


----------



## cfca22

I've been searching for the same. I have a few but I feel like I need a little more color. I hope someone can help


I found one that had a little color forgot the name let me look it up


----------



## cfca22

Found it

Smashbox: Chai- caramel nude, Honey-rosy nude from Sephora


----------



## Borse1224

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Found it
> 
> Smashbox: Chai- caramel nude, Honey-rosy nude from Sephora



Are they creamy?


----------



## cfca22

Borse1224 said:


> Are they creamy?



I believe so when I tried it on it felt creamy. I felt like the color lasted


----------



## Borse1224

Looked in the sephora website but didn't find honey rose- nude


----------



## bagshopr

MAC Sweetie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

try looking at the new YSL lip couture #3.. it works well for me..


----------



## Borse1224

hotshot said:
			
		

> try looking at the new YSL lip couture #3.. it works well for me..



What color is it?


----------



## Millee

A great cheaper one that I wear almost daily is L'oreal Colour Riche in Fairest Nude. It's the perfect daytime nude and has an amazing texture and great lasting power. I'm in love with it.


----------



## cfca22

Borse1224 said:


> Looked in the sephora website but didn't find honey rose- nude



No sorry color is Honey and on the side of the name they describe it as a rose-nude


----------



## bagcrazydiva

Millee said:
			
		

> A great cheaper one that I wear almost daily is L'oreal Colour Riche in Fairest Nude. It's the perfect daytime nude and has an amazing texture and great lasting power. I'm in love with it.



This is what I wear!! It's fantastic and lasts all day. 

I usually wear it alone but if I want to amp it up I'll apply either NARS Turkish delight or revlon's peach petal. Another good nude lip color is revlon's soft nude


----------



## Borse1224

bagcrazydiva said:
			
		

> This is what I wear!! It's fantastic and lasts all day.
> 
> I usually wear it alone but if I want to amp it up I'll apply either NARS Turkish delight or revlon's peach petal. Another good nude lip color is revlon's soft nude



Is it a brown?


----------



## coconutsboston

are any of the aforementioned ones good for medium-olive skin tones with dark lips? I've tried the nude lip ad nauseum and can't find any that I like. Is there a trick with lip liner or something?  It just never winds up looking good on me.


----------



## sabrunka

I was wondering if anyone can suggest any for me as well! The ones I put on always make me look dead... For reference, I am 'warm sand' for foundation from Bobbi Brown and shade 21 from Diorskin Nude foundation.  My skin is quite... Yellowy haha and pale. I have light green/blue eyes and medium brown hair.


----------



## Borse1224

I went into sephora a couple of days ago and they recommended rose by laura 
Mercier for a nude look. I have been wearing for a few days and I have to say I like it! It's my lips but better. A Rosey brown nude  color, use buree lip liner by Mac with it . &#9786;


----------



## bagcrazydiva

Borse1224 said:
			
		

> Is it a brown?



I am attaching a pic so you can see it on my skin

The top is the revlon and the bottom is the loreal.


----------



## Borse1224

bagcrazydiva said:
			
		

> I am attaching a pic so you can see it on my skin
> 
> The top is the revlon and the bottom is the loreal.



Thank you! That was nice of you &#128522; the loreal looks like a pretty shade, going to have to try it. 
Love your nail color!!


----------



## bagcrazydiva

Borse1224 said:
			
		

> Thank you! That was nice of you dde0a the loreal looks like a pretty shade, going to have to try it.
> Love your nail color!!



Thank you!  I use Jordana's easy liner lip liner in rocknrose. it's great and dirt cheap 

I have a hard time finding lipstick because a lot of the colors look like poo on me lol

My nail polish is Brucci in mi papi  Lol


----------



## Borse1224

You should check out jordana mascara it's the best !! Better then the expensive brands that I've tried!


----------



## pamjones23

I recommend red color..


----------



## bagcrazydiva

Borse1224 said:


> You should check out jordana mascara it's the best !! Better then the expensive brands that I've tried!


 
Oh yeah? I'll have to try it!

I have tried them all but always go back to my LOreal Voluminous! I LOVE it!


----------



## Borse1224

That's what I was using before, IMO this is better!


----------



## bagcrazydiva

Borse1224 said:
			
		

> That's what I was using before, IMO this is better!



Shut up!!! No way!  Thanks so much for the recommendation! You rock! Xoxo


----------



## mtcardaropoli

bagcrazydiva said:
			
		

> Shut up!!! No way!  Thanks so much for the recommendation! You rock! Xoxo



Let me how you like it!


----------



## exotikittenx

DIOR Addict Exteme in Silhouette is just beautiful and natural looking.  Also, Incognito in the same formula.


----------



## gwendolen

exotikittenx said:


> DIOR Addict Exteme in Silhouette is just beautiful and natural looking.  Also, Incognito in the same formula.


That formula is HEAVEN.


----------



## lovely64

Mac Boy Bait


----------



## exotikittenx

gwendolen said:
			
		

> That formula is HEAVEN.



I agree, it's amazing!


----------



## Swirrly

MAC - Hug Me


----------



## rainrowan

MAC Syrup in Lustre (a barely there pink, recommend for lightly pigmented lips)


----------



## Tashlie

Giorgio Armani - Rouge D'Armani in 102. BEST EVER!!!


----------



## windycityaj

My favorite MAC nudes have been:

Freckletone
Siss
Freshbrew
VivaGlam 2


----------



## XCCX

Hi!

I know there are MANY great nude lipsticks out there, I use MAC ones (mainly Myth), I usually blend it with other colors or add a colored lip gloss because its too pale on me on its own.

I've been looking for a nude/peachy/orangey one to be worn on its own for a long time now, all of the ones I tried on are on the nude/pinky side.

Advice and suggestions are appreciated!

TIA!


----------



## Charee

I'm a big fan of NARS Belle du Jour - it is nude but with a [not 'too orange'] peachy kick.


----------



## Cait

NARS Barbarella. 
MAC Freckletone.


----------



## XCCX

Cait said:


> NARS Barbarella.
> MAC Freckletone.


 
Freckletone seems promising! I wish it was in the satin formula though.. My lips are pretty pigmented and I feel the lustre formula is too sheer for me, do you know of similar color in the satin formula?

Thanks alot!


----------



## Tracy

I mix two-MAC Sheen Supreme Bare Again and MAC Hue.  You get a peachy nude result.


----------



## Cait

xactreality said:
			
		

> Freckletone seems promising! I wish it was in the satin formula though.. My lips are pretty pigmented and I feel the lustre formula is too sheer for me, do you know of similar color in the satin formula?
> 
> Thanks alot!



Unfortunately, I couldn't give you a MAC Satin suggestion - maybe if you did something like Tanarama (which might be too brown, but it would blank out the lips enough) then top with something like Florabundance gloss; though that would kill the Satin quality. Even something like one of the PRO Lip Erase products with a nude gloss, but even that would kill any satin... 

Maybe Fleshpot? It's PRO but it's definately peach-nude and I'm 90% sure it isn't a Glaze, Lustre or Cremesheen 

Have you checked out NARS Pure Mattes? I find they go on like MAC Satin's - not nearly as dry as MAC Matte or Revlon's Mattes. Bangkok & Tashkent probably wouldn't have enough peach; BUT they do release Pure Mattes with the collections. Guaranteed, they've probably had a nude peach in the PM formula.


----------



## legaldiva

Today I'm wearing MAC "All Revealing" lipstick under MAC's "Richer, Lusher" gloss with MAC "oak" liner.  I find that it makes a nice hint-of-orange, nude-ish neutral for my skintone.

I'm fair skinned with light brown hair.


----------



## exotikittenx

Dior Silhouette is exactly that!  It's from their Addict Extreme lipstick line.


----------



## Toujoursluxe

Benefit do a lovely nude, it's warm so it doesn't make your lips look odd.


----------



## Tracy

This blogger is the queen of the peachy lip! http://notjessie.blogspot.com/


----------



## alice87

Bare minerals has new product gloss to lipstick, it has several nude shades.


----------



## alice87

Bare minerals, pretty amazing, the color name is free will.


----------



## FaerieStars

Have you seen some of the nudes in the current MAC collection "heavenly Creature"? They have Cut a Caper (repromote), Pleasure Seeker (repromote) and the new one, Cusp of Dawn.

Temptalia has great swatches:

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-heavenly-creatures-lipsticks-review-photos-swatches

I know I've seen some other great nudes lately too. I'll be back if I remember them! They could be from upcoming collections but I know I've seen some. Possibly in the upcoming MAC Marilyn Monroe one that comes out in October or something,

EDIT: Yes. It's in the upcoming Marilyn Monroe MAC collection and it's described as a "Warm nude" and is called "Pure Zen"

I have a a picture with some swatches on paper. 3rd swatch down. Sorry it's not a great photo but there's not much leaked into the public domain yet, but I believe from what I've heard, it's a gorgeous nude. I never really wear nudes other that MAC Spirit which is similar to my natural lip colour.


----------



## XCCX

FaerieStars said:


> Have you seen some of the nudes in the current MAC collection "heavenly Creature"? They have Cut a Caper (repromote), Pleasure Seeker (repromote) and the new one, Cusp of Dawn.
> 
> Temptalia has great swatches:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/mac-heavenly-creatures-lipsticks-review-photos-swatches
> 
> I know I've seen some other great nudes lately too. I'll be back if I remember them! They could be from upcoming collections but I know I've seen some. Possibly in the upcoming MAC Marilyn Monroe one that comes out in October or something,
> 
> EDIT: Yes. It's in the upcoming Marilyn Monroe MAC collection and it's described as a "Warm nude" and is called "Pure Zen"
> 
> I have a a picture with some swatches on paper. 3rd swatch down. Sorry it's not a great photo but there's not much leaked into the public domain yet, but I believe from what I've heard, it's a gorgeous nude. I never really wear nudes other that MAC Spirit which is similar to my natural lip colour.


 
Thanks alot for all that great info!

I took a look at temptalia and as usual case, all colors look gorgeous and nice and peachy when swatched but appear more pink when applied.. sigh.. I know this has to do with the natural lip color.. I guess applying concealer before the lipstick would help bring out the real color of it, but that unfortunately dries my lips out...


----------



## XCCX

I just saw Peachstock on Mac website, looks promising! Any feedback? Or maybe Yash? 

Edit: I just noticed that Yash is a LE..


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^ why don't you go look at it in person and see if it works for you?


----------



## XCCX

Lady Chinadoll said:


> ^ why don't you go look at it in person and see if it works for you?


 
Yeah I will definately do that (actually just came back from MAC counter!), I just wanted to narrow down the options and make a list, you know how sometimes makeup counters are so crazy busy and I find hard time focusing!  besides, its always good to hear others feedback, you know makeup is better judged under different daily activities, lighting etc 

I just returned from MAC, they told me that peachstock is LE?! I dont know maybe the SA was new?
I swatched Freckletone and fell in love, I came back home with it and tried it again, I think it looks pretty nude-ish on my complexion, it can be worn with an orange/peachy lipgloss to enhance the color or with a nude one to achieve the peachy nude lips! I love it!
But I still want peachstock! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cait

Peachstock is perm at PRO stores, the PRO website & by telephone order.


----------



## XCCX

Cait said:


> Peachstock is perm at PRO stores, the PRO website & by telephone order.



Thanks for the reply. Are there any PRO stores in the UK?


----------



## XCCX

^ I just found one through the website. Thanks again.


----------



## purseprincess32

1. Too Faced- Spice Spice Baby
2. Nars-Senorita
3. Marc Jacobs-RolePlay 110
4. Chanel-Rouge Coco Shine- Canotier 
5. Revlon lip butter-Pink Truffle 
6. Nars-Satin lipstick Honolulu Honey
7. Nars-Sheer lipstick-Cruising
8. KohGenDo- Pink Beige
9. Tom Ford- Spanish Pink
10. Fresh lip treatment balm-Honey
11. NXY-Tiramisu buttergloss


----------



## rutabaga

MAC Subculture lipliner is a must for me if I'm wearing nude lips. I have pigmented/mauvy lips and these are my recs:

Pink nude: MAC Kinda Sexy; NARS Montego Bay
Peachy nude: NARS Napoli
Beige nude: NARS Honolulu Honey


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley nude lip pencil w/bois de rose gloss


----------



## shoegal27

Loreal color riche in nude Ballet. I have many of the colors mentioned above but this one is my recent fav. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## songofthesea

Trish mcevoy lipstick in perfection with sexy nude lipgloss


----------



## shoegal27

Clinique Curviest Caramel and Tarte Exposed.


----------



## Samantha S

Rouge coco shine in satisfaction
Rouge dior in grege (my most loved nude colour)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom works on me as a nude lip


----------



## katran26

Fresh Lip Sugar in Honey- moisturizing & pretty too


----------



## LoVeinLA

Bobbi brown Sandwash pink


----------



## just1morebag

heres a cheapie but a goodie!! SONIA KASHUK satin lux lipcolor in nude pink with sexy mother pucker lip plump in lite pink over it!!!!! Gorgee-oso!!


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Volupte Sheer Candy balm in Belle Cannelle Cinnamon.
Dior Addict lipstick-Tokyo 422 sheer peachy/ pink nude lipstick great on all skin tones.
L'Oreal glossy balm pencil in Lovely Mocha.


----------



## babysunshine

Bellaoggi Passione shade 01


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess dark blossom & YSL lip couture #3


----------



## peachy pink

Mac Patisserie!


----------



## Bentley1

YSL Rouge Volutpe in shade # 1 ( Nude Beige). 

Bite Beauty Lipstick in Retsina


Lighter nudes:

MAC in Fleshpot

Marc Jacobs in Strange Magic


----------



## Love Of My Life

You can also use a nude pencil to fill in your lips & apply a clear gloss..

That's a nice look as well


----------



## coconutsboston

Maybelline Nude Lust is pretty good if you don't want to spend a lot.  It works the best with a pencil, though.


----------



## RockyC721

MAC creme de' nude, creme cup or creme sheen ... All true nude colors. Can't go wrong with any of them


----------



## lovethatduck

MAC Kinda Sexy, Velvet Teddy are the ones I keep going back to.


----------



## pree

MAC midmauve


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani lip pencil # 8 Nude ( Fill in lips with liner) and Bareminerals Moxie gloss -Show Off.


----------



## pinky70

purseprincess32 said:


> 1. Too Faced- Spice Spice Baby
> 2. Nars-Senorita
> 3. Marc Jacobs-RolePlay 110
> 4. Chanel-Rouge Coco Shine- Canotier
> 5. Revlon lip butter-Pink Truffle
> 6. Nars-Satin lipstick Honolulu Honey
> 7. Nars-Sheer lipstick-Cruising
> 8. KohGenDo- Pink Beige
> 9. Tom Ford- Spanish Pink
> 10. Fresh lip treatment balm-Honey
> 11. NXY-Tiramisu buttergloss




great compilation 
revlon PINK TRUFFLE is my fav ~will try all others...love this thread~~~


----------



## baghagg

Chanel Rouge Coco and Rouge Allure Gloss I Sensuel 11


----------



## raiderette74

I am loving the Loreal Privee collection nude lipsticks.


----------



## sabrunka

Charlotte Tilbury's Penelope Pink and Nude Kate are FANTASTIC! And I never find nudes that look good on me.


----------



## bunnyr

Too faced nude beach 


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pjsproul

My favourite was rimmel nude praline which is unfortunately discontinued ... Haven't found one that I like that much since ( I did stock pile from e bay a few years ago thank goodness )


----------



## bunnyr

Chanel intime


----------



## Pjsproul

bunnyr said:


> Too faced nude beach
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using PurseForum mobile app




Difficult to find two faced here &#128534;


----------



## bunnyr

Pjsproul said:


> Difficult to find two faced here &#128534;




You can try eBay.


----------



## Pjsproul

bunnyr said:


> You can try eBay.




Good idea thank you


----------



## Pjsproul

Pjsproul said:


> Difficult to find two faced here &#128534;




$40 Australian dollars !!! On e bay


----------



## bunnyr

Pjsproul said:


> $40 Australian dollars !!! On e bay




Is it discontinued ? Usually they would be much less on eBay


----------



## Pjsproul

Don't know ... The quest continues lol &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## bunnyr

Pjsproul said:


> Don't know ... The quest continues lol &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#9786;&#65039;




I see one for $18.50 and the listing says ships to international but only thru EBay global shipping. Not sure if the price is same as Usa shipping. U can ask.


----------



## Pjsproul

bunnyr said:


> I see one for $18.50 and the listing says ships to international but only thru EBay global shipping. Not sure if the price is same as Usa shipping. U can ask.




Oh thanks will have another look appreciate your help


----------



## punkin pie

Bite Lipstick.  Awesome.  Retsina is my fave nude shade.  Sephora has the entire palette.  Very moist and long lasting with lots of good stuff for your lips.


----------



## alessia70

MAC blankety!

nice soft pinkish nude, looks great on many skin tones


----------



## purseprincess32

Urban Decay lipgloss in Naked is a great pinky nude. There's no smell and it glides on smoothly nor is it sticky like the stila lip glosses which I dislike.


----------



## Pjsproul

Just discovered MAC viva glam II I love it perfect nude for me


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs 110 Roleplay lipstick


----------



## xbambix

I love MAC's Fleshpot but I think it was one of those limited releases...


----------



## nikimenz

I don;t know if its been said.
But I use Honeylove from Mac and Naked2 from Urban decay. 
Personally I prefer Naked2, the mac is a little drying and doesn't last as long. 

I've attached some pictures, sorry it's not the best quality







 naked2. 






 honeylove. 

i want to add one more colour, not really 'nude' but i find it's a great everyday lipstick. 






 taupe by mac. a little dry, but I use the lip primer from urban decay so it last and is easy to reapply.


----------



## piosavsfan

I love NARS Raquel.


----------



## roundandround

Love Laura Mercier's Baby Lips and By Terry's Plumping Nude


----------



## kenseysimone

mac | brave

I love velvet teddy & creme cup & honey love too!


----------



## juicyincouture

I have a few because my complexion can go from Macadamia nut cookie in the winter to Caramel in the Summer. I use M.A.C. 'Creme de Nude', 'Fresh Brew', and Wet n Wild 'Bare it All'. I also have a lip gloss from Hello Kitty x Sephora collection called 'Toffee Nude' which is also good.


----------



## JulieDiva

piosavsfan said:


> I love NARS Raquel.


Raquel love here too.  For my NC 15-20 skin, with medium auburn hair and green eyes, it is my perfect nude.


----------



## JulieDiva

nikimenz said:


> I don;t know if its been said.
> But I use Honeylove from Mac and Naked2 from Urban decay.
> Personally I prefer Naked2, the mac is a little drying and doesn't last as long.
> 
> I've attached some pictures, sorry it's not the best quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naked2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeylove.
> 
> i want to add one more colour, not really 'nude' but i find it's a great everyday lipstick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taupe by mac. a little dry, but I use the lip primer from urban decay so it last and is easy to reapply.


you are gorgeous!


----------



## JulieDiva

kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 2851297
> 
> mac | brave
> 
> I love velvet teddy & creme cup & honey love too!


dang, you are also gorgeous!


----------



## LuxeNoir

Depending on your skin tone Mac | Myth. Creme Cup, Honeylove, and Pure Zen


----------



## Freckles1

Bobbi Brown has some great nudes


----------



## NHgirly

Tom Ford has some gorgeous nudes. Spanish Pink gets rave reviews.


----------



## MrsTGreen

My favorite nude lip combo is...
MAC Cork l/l, Honeylove l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

YSL #10 Beige Tribute


For a more pinky - Tom Ford Pink Dusk


----------



## mashedpotato

My nude colors are
- Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour Lip Protectant
- Bobbi Brown Tinted Lip Balm in Citrus Coral
OR
- MAC Lip Gelee in Lust Is Lush


----------



## baghagg

Just found a good one:  Shiseido Perfect Rouge Rouge Parfait, color BE 740


----------



## baghagg

Pics:


----------



## baghagg

One more


----------



## Love Of My Life

Both are nice.. thanks for sharing


----------



## Storm702

baghagg said:


> Pics:



Oooh I like this! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pmburk

Wet n Wild Bare it All is a nice, inexpensive choice. Also longwearing.


----------



## Rita081

MAC - Creme de Nude and Blanket.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Christian Louboutin Just Nothing & Nars Belize lipgloss.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens #12 L'Hyprocrite
Tom Ford Casablanca & Richard
Cl Impera
& a nude pencil that I fill my lips in, blot & then use gloss


----------



## angiedivina

Lately, I've really been enjoying the way Maybelline's Vivid Matte Liquid looks on me in the shade (5) Nude Thrill.







For a drugstore brand, the quality of this matte is amazing and it's truly natural and beautiful on my tone


----------



## Sweet Fire

Yes that's looks really good on you!


Also welcome to the board!


----------



## pquiles

NARS Anita and Tzainge(spelling??)


----------



## BagBeast

Buxom sandy


----------



## purly

I think Too Faced Naked Dolly is a really nice nude.


----------



## Nicky Sultanova

BagBeast said:


> Buxom sandy



I tried - bad thing , as for me...


----------



## Blueeysboi

Try Mac Velvet Teddy for more of a brown nude its not dark but its pretty, or Japanese Maple by Mac its a nude pinky color


----------



## reginaPhalange

MAC Taupe, it's definitely underrated. Most people go for Whirl or Velvet Teddy which are also fairly decent. Another one of my favorites is Persistence, again by MAC.


----------



## Grande Latte

I think all these recommendations are good. But you have to really test a lot of colors before you can find something that suits you. Finding the perfect nude color is like finding the perfect red lip color, everyone is different.

I would say do watch out for overly pale lip colors. There's nothing worse imo than a nude lip that washes out a beautiful face. 

Good luck!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Grande Latte said:


> I think all these recommendations are good. But you have to really test a lot of colors before you can find something that suits you. *Finding the perfect nude color is like finding the perfect red lip color, everyone is different.*
> 
> I would say do watch out for overly pale lip colors. There's nothing worse imo than a nude lip that washes out a beautiful face.
> 
> Good luck!


This is super important! Many people tend to look washed out because they buy nude colours that suit others vs themselves.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Grande Latte said:


> I think all these recommendations are good. But you have to really test a lot of colors before you can find something that suits you. Finding the perfect nude color is like finding the perfect red lip color, everyone is different.
> 
> I would say do watch out for overly pale lip colors. There's nothing worse imo than a nude lip that washes out a beautiful face.
> 
> Good luck!



+1... you really have to experiment.. trial & error


----------



## lemonopi

i love asnastasya beverlyhills in dusty rose, it's nude and pretty.


----------



## ranihrvn

I would love to buy charlotte tilbury hot lips in shade KKW and Kidman's Kiss. They both are nude but KKW is like pale nude with creme finish (same like her kissing formula) as for Kidman's Kiss is more pinky nude with matte finish (same like her matte revolution).

Anyway i love charlotte tilbury's B!tch perfect, it is beautifull nude like KKW but not so pake. But my all time fave is still Mac Honey Love. Have you tried ABH Crush or Stripped yet?


----------



## Amazona

MAC Shy Girl for someone with light, pinky skin and red hair.


----------



## BlueCherry

Today I just got Mac cremesheen in creme d'nude and amplified in pinkety. Think both are too pale tbh, I'm fair with blonde hair. The amplified lipstick is more moisturising though.


----------



## ntaher7

Dior grege 169 lip liner and lipstick


----------



## andjela

Mac Velvet Teddie and Taupe are my go to nude lipsticks!


----------



## Trauma

ABH Stripped.
I personally think the formula is great, but others have said it is too thick. 
The NYX Lingerie line has a good range of nudes too. They're more affordable, beautiful colors, but the formula is a tad bit sticky.


----------



## baghagg

I'm loving my Becca Beach Tint in the color Fig for my lips as well as cheeeks.  One of the few beauty products I've recently purchased more than once.


----------



## limon7

depending on your complexion mac taupe or velvet teddy,and gosh antiqued is a great drugstore nude lipstick similar to velvet teddy .


----------



## Zsazsab33

1. Mac shadescents-creme d'nude
2.charlotte hot lips -Kim k w
3.buxom satin big &a sexy bold gel lipstick- nude exposure


----------

